# Using VPN with ZoneAlarm



## pizzaboy (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi,

I've just started using an IP VPN and need help with configuring it with ZoneAlarm. I'm a bit of newbie when it comes to networking so please bear with me...

I want all internet activity going through the VPN and if the VPN disconnects then nothing will have internet access, not even through my standard internet connection.

Currently, connecting to the VPN doesn't prompt ZoneAlarm's "I've found a new network" message, so I'm a little lost with setting all those fiddly TCP IP, blah de blah...

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

